# The New 'Do



## midget patrol (Jun 5, 2006)

Just thought I'd share. Did it for prom. It will be pink to match my date's dress.  :






edit: Damn. I forgot to rotate the photo. Oops.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 5, 2006)

*Uncricking the neck* --- right, that will look sweet in pink biggrin: ) ... and after the prom? Will the spikes also go and you start growing your hair again from scratch? And what keeps them like this? Honey? I was told honey does a really good job. Not that I ever tried. That would be "a tad too" sticky for my liking.


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 5, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *Uncricking the neck* --- right, that will look sweet in pink biggrin: ) ... and after the prom? Will the spikes also go and you start growing your hair again from scratch? And what keeps them like this? Honey? I was told honey does a really good job. Not that I ever tried. That would be "a tad too" sticky for my liking.


Honey actually doesn't do the trick. Elmers glue is what's holding it up.


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2006)

Make sure you get plenty of pictures of the two of you!


----------



## hot shot (Jun 5, 2006)

mohican woooooooooooo wooooooooooo


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 5, 2006)

It's pretty cool that you're going all out like that and matching your date's PINK dress lol. But wait, is this regular soft pink, or HOT pink? lol


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 5, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> It's pretty cool that you're going all out like that and matching your date's PINK dress lol. But wait, is this regular soft pink, or HOT pink? lol


It's a pretty bright pink, she says. I have yet to see it.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh ok! Well that's cool. Have fun!


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 9, 2006)

Awsome!


----------

